# Trainer in SC



## thepawspaandresort (Apr 9, 2018)

Anyone happen to know of a good trainer in SC around the Greenville area? All the ones I have found have various reviews, so I wanted to see if anyone had personal experience.

Thank you!


----------



## SlipperyRug (Apr 24, 2016)

If you’d like to PM me I can see who you’re looking at and offer advice?


----------



## welbornw (Jun 29, 2018)

Were you able to find a trainer in the Greenville area?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

PM me. Depending on what you are looking for I may have some comments /feedback. Also a recommendation


----------

